# Mitered Bridle Joint



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello, Joinery experts. I was thumbing through my "Reader's Digest Complete Do-it-yourself Manual" (1973 edition), and it had a diagram of a Mitered Bridle Joint. I wondered if anyone remembers this type of joint, what it might be used for, and has anyone ever seen one? A Google search revealed very little about it.

The difference between this and a regular bridle joint is, well, this one is mitred (probably usually at 45 degrees). I imagined it possibly on the face of a cabinet. The joint would look like four arrows pointing toward each other at the center of the joint. It could be a nice touch on custom cabinets.

What do you think?


----------



## NKYDarrell (Sep 14, 2009)

b00kemdano said:


> Hello, Joinery experts. I was thumbing through my "Reader's Digest Complete Do-it-yourself Manual" (1973 edition), and it had a diagram of a Mitered Bridle Joint. I wondered if anyone remembers this type of joint, what it might be used for, and has anyone ever seen one? A Google search revealed very little about it.
> 
> The difference between this and a regular bridle joint is, well, this one is mitred (probably usually at 45 degrees). I imagined it possibly on the face of a cabinet. The joint would look like four arrows pointing toward each other at the center of the joint. It could be a nice touch on custom cabinets.
> 
> What do you think?


what did you search for? when I googled I got a good view on the first hit. when completed, it looks like a normal miter joint, however with all the glue surface from it being a bridle joint as well, it would be a LOT stronger. 

http://www.geckosboxes.com/mbj.htm


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Darrell, I managed to scan my book so you can see the way they did the joint. In their version, the mitered parts are visible. I thought it'd be interesting to be able to see this kind of joint on a cabinet or furniture piece.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

All right, I will bite and ask the question. Just how do you cut those "v's" in the center piece?

George


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know, George! :no: The caption with the pic is all the book says about it. 

Those crazy guys in the '70s! :icon_smile:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

First, the joint is probably cut by hand using a chisel.

Second the joint is probably used in frames for true divided light applications in French doors. (With a bunch of small glass panes not one large pane of glass.)

Today there are router bits that make the functionality of the joint possible with power tools. I've seen examples of true divided light and simulated divided light router bit sets.


----------

